# first arrowanna



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Getting my first arrowanna today he is about 21 inches long and going in my 230. Going to try and feed him smelt and other tips and advice would help me also


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

what kind of arowana?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

at 21 inches im guessing standard silver... prawns, crickets, meal worms.... night crawlers ect ect , run your tank lower and try and train him to take food from your hand, this would have been easier if he was still young.none the less, all this is in effort to reduce the risk of drop eye... 

whats the status on this thing barbels in tack? and is there any existing drop eye?
tattered up , or in good shape, ?


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I say black arowana from shrick.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Bonsai is correct its a black and in good shape from what i know


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Good score. Black aros are hard to find and one at that size. Good luck with him.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

blacks and blues are a color morph or mutation of silvers....


dino said:


> Bonsai is correct its a black and in good shape from what i know


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Black aros are not a colour morph of silver aros they are completely different when the get older they will lose the black markings. The blue is a colour morph.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

The black arowana, Osteoglossum ferreirai,
The silver arowana, Osteoglossum bicirrhosum, 
your right i stand corrected, none the less same structure as a silver.... unlike the jardini and asians...

i was trying to paint a mental picture of what you were getting


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Yes the blacks seem much calmer than the silvers this guy doesnt bother anyone. Got him home last night not without issues though these things are strong really strong. When transfering him in a container with a lid into my tank it jumped out like 6 inches outta the container directly in my tank thank god. So it has a small mark on one scale but everything was good this morning it should heal up. This thing is huge and makes my tank look small


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

This thread is missing some pictures! Good score on the black aro.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Dont get me started on photos haha ive never had such problems posting pics on a website but ill work on it haha take some tonight


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

Pics, lets go!!!


----------



## mitchb (Apr 27, 2011)

Make sure you have a nice strong tank cover, the 6 inches you saw it jumping are nothing close to what a larger aro can do. With an aro, it is best to have a strong and reinforced lid to ensure your aro doesn't break through and end up on the floor as well as for peace of mind.

As far as feeding, I would feed it whatever it was previously eating. In my experiance with 1 silver and 2 asian aro's they are all different as far as what they eat. My silver would never touch a pellet, my first baby asian aro loved them, and the last aro I had would only take worms. Many people prefer pellets, or fish fillets, as they do not have to worry about parasites or sickness induced by live feeders.

You are very lucky to get such a nice aro, I was looking for a nice black one for a while but ended up just giving up so congrats!

Also, you might want to check out ( if you haven't already) Arowanaclub Canada - Powered by vBulletin as it is a great place of knowledge for even more arowana stuff, and a lot of people are in vancouver on that forum.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I guess I saw this too late... Like Dave said, Black and silver arawana is different.

There is NO SUCH THING as blue South American arawana. It is not even a color morph. It is a trade name make up for fade out or light color Black arawana to export. It is exactly the same as "blue eye yellow L144". They are all "black eye yellow L144".


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

tricks of the trade...


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Ok thanks for the info i am a member at arrowcanada and i never really thought about it jumping out of the tank so i will keep this in mind. Also tanks Charles i figured this much. What about ablue motoro? Just a reg motoro dyed or grown with blue gravel?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

The blue motoro has a lighter rim. It is not even blue. It is more of a light grey color. There are a lot of make up name in the trade for motoro. Here are a few:

Super spot, bigger spots than usual
Super orange spot, bigger spots with more intense orange, but a yellow dot in the middle.
Blue motoro, a light grey around the rim of the fish, normally only small motoro because the rim is thinner and more transparent, you never see large blue motoro; just my opinion.
Yellow motoro, spot seems to be all yellow with no orange and no center dot.

We do pay more depends on what type of motoro we are bringing in.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Nice, you got some pics ?


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

Where are them pics?!!


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

ill try im really busy these days i used to be able to use my phone for pics but my new phone is a no go. so it would be take the pics upload to computer then to photoshop then to here holley crap thats alot of work


----------

